# Sticky  Official IWC Ingenieur pictures thread!!



## Dimer

IWC's most rugged toolwatch, the Ingenieur. Show us your pictures!


----------



## Dimer

IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


----------



## Dimer




----------



## FlyPenFly

I'm going to be spamming all of these official threads...


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Dimer

Oh my FlyPen! You have an awesome collection


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Tony A.H

that's gorgeous.
LOVE that BI Chrono.


----------



## Cinq

A bunch of Ingenieur (322701) pictures:





























































































































































































































































Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## ruimanju

Some pics of my Inge Vintage...




































































































All the pictures were originally posted at "Relojes Especiales", the spanish watch forum.


----------



## mryong




----------



## Sindel72

two pictures of my 322701 (photography is subject I must improve)





The pictures were previously posted at "Relojes Especiales", a spanish watch forum.


----------



## toddb

How about 3228-01 ? 40 mm.. exhibition case back.


----------



## Dimer




----------



## doraemonx

gorgeous shot dimer! love that vintage ingy with the nato strap.


----------



## Cinq

Just playing around with my camera and the Inge 322701:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## ruimanju

My Inge Vintage again, on mesh brazalet, old styled...


----------



## Dimer

I love the bracelet, where did you get it? Do you have more pictures?

I just found one here  What are the odds  It is still a bit too big at the smallest size  But I really like the look.


----------



## Cinq

ruimanju said:


> My Inge Vintage again, on mesh brazalet, old styled...


I really like that bracelet! I have seen pictures from a mesh bracelet on a Breitling Navitimer World and I think it looks great on that watch too. I would love to try one on my 'regular' Navitimer, but Breitling doesn't make a 22 mm version of it :-(

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## ruimanju

Dimer said:


> I love the bracelet, where did you get it? Do you have more pictures?
> 
> I just found one here  What are the odds  It is still a bit too big at the smallest size  But I really like the look.


I bought my mesh bracelet here:

Tiendas eBay - Seiko Prince-Seiko Parts SuperStore: Resultados encontrados para.

I don't have any more pics of my IWC on this bracelet, but I'll try to shot some more.

Regards


----------



## H2KA

My 1st IWC..


----------



## Dimer

Great choice! You don't see these very often.

Some more Ingy pics


----------



## alexisvas




----------



## Tony A.H

i just felt like posting a Picture of my Beauty.!










Cheers
Tony


----------



## Broleo

Im lost for word here....

Whoaaa this Big Inge...

Hopefully... just hopefully I can get this in Y2011.

cheers



Tony A.H said:


> i just felt like posting a Picture of my Beauty.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Tony


----------



## Sandstrom

Finally, here's mine.


----------



## Cinq

Here is the result of a little experiment, trying to use a low F value to reduce the depth of field, getting a soft background:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Broleo

very nice pic Cinq!

your pics never failed to impress.

cheers


----------



## rohanmce

Both very nice pics!


----------



## Alon

Hi Cinq, I see we have the same watch and eau de toilette


----------



## Alon

You guys got me inspired and took my Ingy (IW322701) out to play in the winter sun:


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 in Winter Sun by alonbj, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 in Winter Sun by alonbj, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 in Winter Sun by alonbj, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 in Winter Sun by alonbj, on Flickr

For more pictures of this afternoon's photoshoot, please visit my: Flickr: alonbj's Photostream


----------



## Dimer

Beautiful Ingy's!! I will have to make some new pictures of mine soon 



Alon said:


> You guys got me inspired and took my Ingy (IW322701) out to play in the winter sun:
> 
> 
> IWC Ingenieur IW322701 in Winter Sun by alonbj, on Flickr


I love this pic!


----------



## Alon

Thanks


----------



## Bidle

Here some of the ingenieur, I really love the dial! Still like it, but thinking of selling and buy it without chronograph! What do you think?


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Alon

Beautiful. I also love the chrono, but couldn't resist the 8000-calibre


----------



## Cinq

Lovely pictures!! The Inge Chrono looks great but personally, I find it a pity that it has only a 30 minute counter and no date either.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Sandstrom

Alon said:


> Beautiful. I also love the chrono, but couldn't resist the 8000-calibre


Yeah.


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## H2KA




----------



## richeung

My Big Ingenieur, really love the watch

P.S. I am not a great photographer


----------



## Dimer

richeung said:


> My Big Ingenieur, really love the watch
> 
> P.S. I am not a great photographer


That is an Ingenieur you don't see very often! I love the Zidane edition  Congratulations!


----------



## kohym

finally my 1st IWC purchased Jan 2011


----------



## Dimer

Together with it's brother:

My IWC Ingenieurs (IW323301 and IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr

The obligatory wrist shot:

My IWC Ingenieurs (IW323301 and IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr

The amazing finishing on the case:

My IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr

The logo:

IW322701 dial by dimervansanten, on Flickr

Ingenieur:

IW322701 dial by dimervansanten, on Flickr

The Ingy on a Formula 1 Jordan rim:

IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## Jim123

Ingenieur Mission Earth

.
.
.


.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Broleo

that is one SWEEEET watch...


----------



## Cinq

I really like the Ingenieur Mission Earth. Thanks for the pictures, especially the lume shot. I believe it's the first lume shot I have seen from this watch.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Sandstrom

Sunny day in Arona, by the lake Maggiore, north Italy.


----------



## Cinq

Nice 3227! I think however the location you are is nice too! Maybe a wrist shot with a bit more of the surroundings would be nice :-!

I have taken a few new wrist shots of my 3227 too:



















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

The Ingenieur 322701 is Da Bomb b-)










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Jim123

That looks great on the bike, the Ingenieur is the perfect IWC for mountain biking.


----------



## Cinq

Jim123 said:


> That looks great on the bike, the Ingenieur is the perfect IWC for mountain biking.


Thanks for the compliment and although I agree, I have tried it once but I guess the Ingenieur can handle it better than my wrist...

I prefer to bike without a watch, I can always get the cell phone from my back pack if I really want to know what time it is.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dimer

Cinq said:


> I really like that bracelet! I have seen pictures from a mesh bracelet on a Breitling Navitimer World and I think it looks great on that watch too. I would love to try one on my 'regular' Navitimer, but Breitling doesn't make a 22 mm version of it :-(
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


It does now!


----------



## Frodo

Here is mine; Ingenieur Chrono


----------



## walterrobin

Ingenieur Ken Noguchi Sherpa Fund. Will try to post better pics later.


----------



## Vahalis

Gone but not forgotten


----------



## Dimer

Looks great Bas, too bad it's gone 

The new doppel:


----------



## Keaman

My first foray into the world of IWC. Special thanks to a forum member who sent this down under.


----------



## mb75

collectors forum watch..


----------



## Dimer

My Inge


----------



## Greg75

3227:


----------



## Platinum Member

Can anyone advise if there is any rubber strap or stainless steel bracelet to fit this watch? Thank you.


----------



## xinxin

im counting down the days to get my first one. & looking at these beautiful pics don't help a bit.. *drool*


----------



## Halewah

[/IMG


----------



## toddb

Good Job! I have one too... 3228 very rare mine runs LESS than 2 seconds off a day sometimes dead on depending on nite time position...


----------



## Halewah

toddb said:


> Good Job! I have one too... 3228 very rare mine runs LESS than 2 seconds off a day sometimes dead on depending on nite time position...


Hi, nice one!!! I was fortunate to pick this one up recently via another watch forum.....|>


----------



## toddb

YEAH ..thats how I got mine .. was purchased originally in austrailia, then went to chicago; where I got it from....so rare most of the salesmen at IWC retailers have never seen 'em..


----------



## deichgraf




----------



## Halewah

Very nice indeed Sir!!! More details please........


----------



## deichgraf

Halewah said:


> Very nice indeed Sir!!! More details please........


It´s my "Grosse Ingenieur" Ref.: IW 500501.










The dial has been replaced. This is the original.










It´s the white dial of the on 500 peaces limited "Grosse Ingenieur" Ref. IW 500502 in platinum.


----------



## Halewah

Thanks for that Armin.....thats a really nice looking timepiece and the white dial really makes the difference in my opinion!!! 

Regards, David


----------



## Halewah

Just a few more of the 3228.01:


----------



## gasik

my ingenieur family


----------



## gasik




----------



## gasik




----------



## gasik




----------



## Dimer

Beautiful pics!!! Wearing my IW3227 as I type


----------



## sunster




----------



## gasik




----------



## ppgrig

Hi! I'm quite new to this forum, but happy to share my passion with you guys!







that's my latest acquisition!

cheers from Switzerland,

ppgrig


----------



## Cinq

Wow, those are splendid pictures Gasik!

Here is my 322701 on a windy day at the beach:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Went to a meeting of the Cinquecento Club here in the Netherlands and I was wearing the rugged 322701:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## fiddletown

A new Big Ingenieur Chronograph AMG Limited Edition


----------



## hoppes-no9

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vko99

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j74/vko99/IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph/20121224_141118.jpg

My Big Ingenieur Chronograph


----------



## Cinq

Wow, nice to see the new AMG Ingenieur Chrono already.

I still just have one Ingenieur, my beloved 322701. Here a picture with some other engineering marvels, the Bakugans from my youngest son:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## maroonandwhite

My 3227-01 out for a boat ride.









Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ~tc~

VC 3233 WG version


----------



## Bidle

Hereby as promised some more photo's of the other strap I got.

First just a photo I want to share:


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 10 by Bidle, on Flickr

The other strap which is dark grey:


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 09 by Bidle, on Flickr

One more of the brown strap:


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## longvo55

Laureus


----------



## drkeng

the program where the child who drew the picture on the back is from


----------



## Cinq

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## H Kate

Kind regards,

H Kate


----------



## drhr

simple 'n basic . . .


----------



## Cinq

Good morning!









I really need this coffee right now! Last workday of the week, it was a tough week.

Wishing ypu all a very good weekend.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Alon

@Cinq: What do you think of the 2013 Ingy's?


----------



## Cinq

Alon said:


> @Cinq: What do you think of the 2013 Ingy's?


My favorite is the new Digital Day Date. What a magnificent piece! The price however is killing me! I also like the new 40 mm versions and the brown Silberpfeil.

Kind regards


----------



## Back

My Ingenieur took a break from my wrist during dinner last night to hang out with a Bentley from 1953, neither being a bad companion


----------



## Cinq

Having a BBQ at the office to finish the work week and start the weekend.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dwdwdworld

Hi, I'm quite new to this forum. Many nice pics here, here are my Ingenieur. Sorry for the not-so-good photo, taken on my phone.


----------



## Cinq

Here is my latest addition, the Ingenieur Vintage Laureus Edition:




















































































Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Davidtan

AMG


----------



## Dale Vito

ref. 3305 Ingenieur SL


----------



## Cinq

I couldn't resist the calling of this beauty!



















Have a great weekend!

Cinq


----------



## tophotdog

IW3792. Awesome watch. Got one for sale. Comes with the black leather/rubber strap instead of the one shown in the pictures.


----------



## Cinq

Wow tophotdog, congrats on that magnificent digital day-date!

I had it on my wrist for a few hours during a collectors meeting and I had a hard time giving it back at the end of the evening!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## tophotdog

Cinq,

Yes its a thing of beauty but its not mine. I'm selling for a friend . Wish I could buy it one day....

Thumbs up!


----------



## hoppes-no9

Ingenieur Plastiki.


----------



## Dimer

Probably one of the last pics of my vintage Ingenieur as I'm selling it.


----------



## Cinq

Sorry to hear you are letting it go Dimer! I enjoy my Laureus so much that I brought it with me for the holidays.









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Mooyizz

how much is it going for?


----------



## Dimer

Mooyizz said:


> how much is it going for?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/iwc-vc-ingenieur-iw3233-*very-unique-piece*-882442.html#post6489560


----------



## deerworrier

new to me and becoming a firm fav every day.


----------



## Hasna

Ing ME gone fishing


----------



## Desmodude

This thread needs to be bumped. My Spitfire got a new friend!

/nick


----------



## MHe225

Desmodude said:


> This thread needs to be bumped ....


Agreed, Nick. And it's only fitting that my post follows yours, as I am a desmo-dude too* ;-)

Paraphrasing your post: my Mark XVI and Portuguese got a new friend:















_IWC Ingenieur Vintage Laureus Edition_

No pic with all 3 in it (yet).
RonB

* apologies for the inside-joke; couldn't resist


----------



## Dimer

That's a beauty Ron!!


----------



## Albertur

*IWC Ingenieur 3239-04*


----------



## JanneA

My first IWC, the Ingenieur 3239:


----------



## PW13

The Wristwatch Guide: REVIEW: IWC Ingenieur Automatic


----------



## JuJu.

My 3227


----------



## Back

Great shot of a great watch!


----------



## JuJu.

Back said:


> Great shot of a great watch!


Thank you, Back.


----------



## rexet

PW13 said:


> View attachment 1272503
> 
> 
> The Wristwatch Guide: REVIEW: IWC Ingenieur Automatic


What´s wrong with the date?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ewdi

Acquired this because of its thinness and 40mm size, would be my last watch for the year. Impulse buy but happy I did


----------



## xinxin

This is the thread that convinced me to get this


----------



## oscr65

Here is a pic of my Vintage Ingenieur. With my trusty Fliegerchrono lurking in the background. 

The Inge is on a kevlar-coated Hirsch-strap, but I retain the original black leather strap, for the dressier occasions. 

There is also a light brown leather strap, with clasp, for the more unformal look. 

Enjoy!


----------



## pdrino99

mine


----------



## csm

Mine with a hirsch terra golden brown says hello from brazil....










Regards


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Back

I always feel welcome when I arrive in Zürich!


----------



## Luiz1978




----------



## toph

|>


----------



## marvin100

378404


----------



## csm

Mine says hello on a hirsch terra golden brown!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Sandanger

My ref. 3228


----------



## Kid_A

let call this massive attack.... robust...


toph said:


> |>


----------



## mtrigueiro

My one and only IWC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

amazing pictures. great twins!


gasik said:


> View attachment 650277
> 
> 
> View attachment 650279


----------



## marvin100

At Banyan Tree Koh Samui...flanked by a Negroni and some shades. Heaven.


----------



## shadowground

Sunset. Oh, and a Silberpfeil [378505]


----------



## Kid_A

this is heaven....


marvin100 said:


> At Banyan Tree Koh Samui...flanked by a Negroni and some shades. Heaven.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1470748


----------



## Satansfist

Nice one. You didn't happen to pick that up recently from the WatchTrader in Melbourne did you?



shadowground said:


> Sunset. Oh, and a Silberpfeil [378505]


----------



## marvin100

Kid_A said:


> this is heaven....


Yeah. Miss it already. Lotsa lotsa work this summer, then vacay again in the fall...where to go, where to go...


----------



## ~tc~

marvin100 said:


> Yeah. Miss it already. Lotsa lotsa work this summer, then vacay again in the fall...where to go, where to go...


Northern Italy.

I travel all over the world, and the answer "where to go" is always Northern Italy.


----------



## Scar074

IW3234-01


----------



## Justin Stacks

Mission Earth!


----------



## logan2z




----------



## Bergarn

logan2z said:


>


That looks really nice. Which ref is it, and is the strap custom or IWC?


----------



## logan2z

Bergarn said:


> That looks really nice. Which ref is it, and is the strap custom or IWC?


Thanks. The watch is ref. 3227-01. The strap is the IWC 'Kevlar' strap.


----------



## Jim123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capo omega

H2KA said:


> My 1st IWC..


What a great looking watch, would love to own one.


----------



## Back

Tried out the iPhone app: Camera+ and its macro function


----------



## Back

Hung out with a fellow WUS member and our Ingenieurs


----------



## robbie_ranks

New member here, checking in with the 322701 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now free


----------



## logan2z

robbie_ranks said:


> New member here, checking in with the 322701
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now free


Nice!


----------



## spin_transistor

My workhorse


----------



## bubbaK




----------



## massimax

my first 2015 purchase


----------



## Bidle

IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Steppy

New today, watch perfection


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Steppy




----------



## quarter8

New comer of Big Ingenieur


----------



## gmw

Jim123 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the reference number on this model?


----------



## intrepid65

Loving my new to me 378508









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

Evening Sun:


----------



## intrepid65

Changed to the strap for a while, it's so comfortable I'm glad I bought it. Changes the whole feel of the watch over the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intrepid65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Molloy

rockmastermike said:


>


Argh I am looking right now at a pretty much mint pre-owned example of this very model and close to breaking point... I come here to look for pics of the watch and straight away the exact one is there... Not helping!


----------



## stts

Hello there!

Only time will show if this one will become the keeper. There is some potential...


----------



## drkeng

Blue Laureus


----------



## logan2z

drkeng said:


> Blue Laureus


Love the Vintage Collection Ingenieur, especially the Laureus edition. If you ever decide to part with it then please drop me a PM.


----------



## drkeng

logan2z said:


> Love the Vintage Collection Ingenieur, especially the Laureus edition. If you ever decide to part with it then please drop me a PM.


thanks.
will never happen--great blue dress watch, imo


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intrepid65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

My contribution to the thread. Love this thing:


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## WWJBD

Ulotny said:


>





Ulotny said:


>


I don't know what's better. The watch or your photography!


----------



## dukembla

I like about everything: The case, bracelet fit and tapering, easiness of bracelet sizing, the overall finishing, the Genta-design, the hands and batons, lumed second hand and rhodium coating in general, the AR, crown, crown guards, polished side part, beveling, bezel, case back, diameter and thinness.

Also the some sort of magnetic fields protection is good thing and I like that servicing should be easier. 
Well the dial could be more vivid, but I'm not so sure how it could be better.

There's so many good properties in this Ingy. I'm happy I got it.


----------



## logan2z




----------



## Ulotny

WWJBD said:


> I don't know what's better. The watch or your photography!


Of course a watch


----------



## SlipR35

I've only got one ingenieur in the collection. Great watch, love the design:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## drhr

Beautiful thing, this . . .


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## downer




----------



## MHe225

and its sibling (picture is only 2 hours old):


----------



## haiku




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## sashator

I love my 3227!


----------



## downer

Flipped my 2011 VC Ingeniuer Laureus for the 2015 version. Arguably a lower-quality watch but a far better fit on my wrist.


----------



## cfw

haiku said:


> View attachment 6712250


Stunning. I just love those AMG Ingies









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsirles




----------



## sashator

This case and integrated bracelet is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## dynafrom




----------



## GnomeCop

View attachment 7511154


----------



## downer




----------



## sashator




----------



## GnomeCop




----------



## downer




----------



## webking185




----------



## OSUMBA2003

downer said:


>


Killer shot. Really shows the depth of the dial and how it wraps the wrist perfectly.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

I love this watch!


































Regards
Gustavo


----------



## sashator




----------



## intrepid65




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfirefly

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012

The 323904...


----------



## schinf4

This looks great....A stunning beauty no doubts


----------



## Wixo001

Hey guys, I am a new IWC watch owner, loving this watch more than my wife. Haha


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi, this is the 3236? mind sharing your wrist size? looks like a perfect fit


----------



## phunky_monkey

wedgehammer said:


> hi, this is the 3236? mind sharing your wrist size? looks like a perfect fit


Sure is mate!

I have a 7.5in very flat wrist. Fit is absolutely spot on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

phunky_monkey said:


> Sure is mate!
> 
> I have a 7.5in very flat wrist. Fit is absolutely spot on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lucky you! i got 6.75" so this piece might be too much. nevermind, i will try anyway lol. thanks!


----------



## phunky_monkey

wedgehammer said:


> lucky you! i got 6.75" so this piece might be too much. nevermind, i will try anyway lol. thanks!


Haha, that's the spirit!

I'm actually selling mine to fund another piece. PM me if you're interested 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noah Gauthier

Big fan of this one



raja_3012 said:


> The 323904...
> 
> View attachment 8839290
> View attachment 8839298


----------



## cfw

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wixo001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wixo001

Ordered this one for a client, couldn't resist to take a picture. Haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Mine says hello!


----------



## krpdm

IWC Ingenieur LE by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ivanos

Engineering works


----------



## ivanos

On wrist


----------



## tudoteko1

My New to me Ingenieur Racer. Got it from Fedex yesterday! Loving it!


----------



## MHe225

In the absence of a WRUW thread and to show a different Ingenieur:








(picture is a few months old)


----------



## indy5050

Climate Action


----------



## ivanos

Some combo


----------



## 991C4S

sashator said:


> View attachment 8344202


This picture makes me want to polish my 322701! Great shot


----------



## Wixo001

Working with this beauty is priceless









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 991C4S

intrepid65 said:


>


So jealous. I love the Lewis Hamilton edition!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Love my Ingenieur!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Steppy




----------



## louisuchiha

just bought this one yesterday


----------



## bjdriscoll

First day not in a suit in awhile and this lovely piece jumped out at me this morning


----------



## squelch

Fell in love with the Ingy after visiting the nice folks at the IWC boutique in Singapore.

A few months later and my resistance was broken down whilst on another trip.

Love the fit and finish, it's so comfy! I was worried it would be too big or too heavy but it's just right in every aspect!










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## NJPhil

First day out for my Ingenieur!


----------



## bjdriscoll

Looking good!



NJPhil said:


> First day out for my Ingenieur!
> 
> View attachment 11569194


----------



## Dale Vito

2017 ingenieurs...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## alex-w

I slowly warm up to the new black chrono, but I feel they'd be better with less automotive inspirations. I'd rather have a telemeter scale too.


----------



## logan2z

Dale Vito said:


> 2017 ingenieurs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


Major disappointment. There's very little Ingenieur in these new models.


----------



## Madders

My Ingenieur Chronograph Edition W125


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

May Day, May Day


----------



## tuyenngocpham

Proud owner of this handsome boy


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

I've shown my Ingenieur before, but never in its natural habitat. 
Fresh photos, taken today:









And one more, so you get a better look of the watch (2013 Vintage Collection Ingenieur Laureus Edition)


----------



## tuyenngocpham

Got my boy a new coat: Rubber band feels real comfy


----------



## achilles

tuyenngocpham said:


> Got my boy a new coat: Rubber band feels real comfy


Hey mate, may I ask where you got the rubber strap for the 3239?

Looks very nice, and I am considering to get one for mine too.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tuyenngocpham

achilles said:


> Hey mate, may I ask where you got the rubber strap for the 3239?
> 
> Looks very nice, and I am considering to get one for mine too.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I luckily got this pre-owned from a friend. He owns an Ingienieur too and this rubber band came from the AD where he bought the set.


----------



## tuyenngocpham

achilles said:


> Hey mate, may I ask where you got the rubber strap for the 3239?
> 
> Looks very nice, and I am considering to get one for mine too.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I luckily got this pre-owned from a friend. He owns an Ingienieur too and this rubber band came from the AD where he bought the set.


----------



## tmc

New to me.


----------



## tincob

I'm starting to take a real shine to the 3239 Ingenieur, the more I look at it, the more I like it. I may sell off a couple of watches and buy one at my next major life event.

On some of the pictures on this thread, it looks like the owners have smaller sized wrists. My wrist is 6.5" (16.5 cm) and am wondering how the 3239 would wear. I would appreciate any feedback from owners.


----------



## catlike

Dusted off the 3227 for a bit of left arm weight lifting :-d


----------



## bjdriscoll

tincob said:


> I'm starting to take a real shine to the 3239 Ingenieur, the more I look at it, the more I like it. I may sell off a couple of watches and buy one at my next major life event.
> 
> On some of the pictures on this thread, it looks like the owners have smaller sized wrists. My wrist is 6.5" (16.5 cm) and am wondering how the 3239 would wear. I would appreciate any feedback from owners.


I have smaller wrists and my 3239 wears beautifully. There's definitely weight to it. I'll notice I'm wearing it throughout the day as opposed to a Pilot that is lighter and less noticeable. It is a beautiful piece, for sure. I can tell you from personal experience you won't regret the purchase.


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## robannenagy

Really like that, love the way the bracelet is integrated into the case



catlike said:


> Dusted off the 3227 for a bit of left arm weight lifting :-d
> 
> View attachment 12005722


----------



## Rich-L

New to me!


----------



## tartine.74

New strap for my 3227


----------



## N0cturnal

really really nice


tartine.74 said:


> New strap for my 3227


----------



## stefano11

bjdriscoll said:


> I have smaller wrists and my 3239 wears beautifully. There's definitely weight to it. I'll notice I'm wearing it throughout the day as opposed to a Pilot that is lighter and less noticeable. It is a beautiful piece, for sure. I can tell you from personal experience you won't regret the purchase.


i have a 6.5" flat wrist and the 3239 wears and looks perfect... compared to my previous 41.5 aqua terra (looks large) and 38.5 aqua terra (on the smaller/dressier side) ...i did have to buy a half link for my preferred fit...









oops... reply meant for timcob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Considering a purchase could this be the one?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha

Just went to Chater Road Show 2017 that held by Classic Car Club HK

My eyes were having fun there, lots of cool cars, and lots of IWCs


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HonzaH




----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubricksmind

What a beauty, that bracelet!


----------



## Kubricksmind

Handsome indeed, and great high res pics to enjoy more!


tuyenngocpham said:


> Proud owner of this handsome boy


----------



## manofrolex

tartine.74 said:


> New strap for my 3227


That looks awesome
Where did u get the strap if may ask ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## louisuchiha

last wristshot of 2017


----------



## manofrolex

New to me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo11

Got mine a couple of months ago!


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Ti









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

love it


tuyenngocpham said:


> Proud owner of this handsome boy


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

IW357002 Ingenieur 40mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

3227 up close & personal:


----------



## soufiane

catlike said:


> 3227 up close & personal:
> 
> View attachment 12964029


My oh my what a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

This one keeps growing on me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What reference is this? I like it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## soufiane

soufiane said:


> My oh my what a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got mine a couple of months ago and love it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez




----------



## kennkez

vs a white dial/gold indexes variant


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

kennkez said:


> vs a white dial/gold indexes variant
> 
> View attachment 13197727


The all white with plain markers is hopefully my next purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

My first Ingenieur, but my forth IWC watch! Love this Ingenieur racer especially the strap, it is so well done. One more IWC Jubilee watch coming soon I hope.


----------



## mnf67

First IWC- a 3239 Ingenieur. Arrived last night and the link system is so basic even I figured out how to remove a few links and adjust the strap. I like it a lot.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Vlciudoli

Loving these at the moment, but holding off on buying as I haven't seen one in the flesh, and am concerned about thickness.



catlike said:


> 3227 up close & personal:
> 
> View attachment 12964029


----------



## manofrolex

catlike said:


> 3227 up close & personal:
> 
> View attachment 12964029


Great catch


----------



## mo11

Wearing mine today with the steel strap!


----------



## Gatier




----------



## hypeunot

Chanced upon this.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## rjstuf001

3239


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

eric.nielsen said:


> What reference is this? I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think it's iw3233

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## gaetano74

why are they not bringing back this collection in production


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Dan Erdelyi

My ingenieur









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

My 3725-01 ingenieur 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

jmanlay said:


>


What's the reference number for this ingenieur? Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

DripCassanova said:


> What's the reference number for this ingenieur? Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you are making me feel bad since I just sold it IWC 3227-01 w in house mvt


----------



## DripCassanova

jmanlay said:


> Now you are making me feel bad since I just sold it IWC 3227-01 w in house mvt


Lol was not my intention, definitely caught my eye since I have the chrono 3725-01. I might have to add the 3227 with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knisse

Hi guys, do you know if its possible to equip a 323909 Laureus with a leather strap? If yes, then please if anyone got one please post a picture. I dont wear bracelets ever and i would like to see if this might be a blue option for me


----------



## mnf67

3239 on oem rubber today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knisse

@Mnf67

Great picture, thank you. Do you got any leather straps as well? And just out of curiosity, doesnt those straps require that they are purchased specifically for this watch?


----------



## Knisse

Double post.


----------



## mnf67

Thanks- I don't have the leather strap but do have the steel bracelet which is pretty nice. You have to buy the rubber strap from IWC- luckily my local AD had one even though it has been out of production for a few years, and I got it at 50% of list. Here is the bracelet:


----------



## kennkez

yessir69 said:


>


The new Ingenieur does look great on a wrist compared on it's own


----------



## expLr-2

Dimer said:


> IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


Wow that is awesome and with a custom leather strap?
NICE!


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Ingie back from spa









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G960F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

3239 on rubber strap today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Ingenieur Vintage









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## expLr-2

H Kate said:


> View attachment 1146400
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> H Kate


Wow stunning watch and stunning photography. Amazing lighting and sharpness.


----------



## Raffe

IWC Ingenieur 3228, only 700 ever made


----------



## Wolfy1909

Today my Plastiki


----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## Lucien369

3239


----------



## goharryjr

IWC 3239


----------



## mnf67

goharryjr said:


> View attachment 15483306
> 
> 
> IWC 3239


You have great taste!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## mnf67

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15525514
> View attachment 15525515
> View attachment 15525516
> View attachment 15525517
> View attachment 15525518
> View attachment 15525519


Beautiful Ingenieur- is that a custom made strap?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

mnf67 said:


> Beautiful Ingenieur- is that a custom made strap?


Thank you and yes sir! I actually have another two sets available, one in the same canvas Vintage Blue gradient and another in a Vintage Cognac burnished leather finish I was planning on listing for sale.


----------



## mnf67

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thank you and yes sir! I actually have another two sets available, one in the same canvas Vintage Blue gradient and another in a Vintage Cognac burnished leather finish I was planning on listing for sale.


Do they fit the 3239? I have the bracelet and OEM rubber strap for mine but that blue canvas is nice.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

mnf67 said:


> Do they fit the 3239? I have the bracelet and OEM rubber strap for mine but that blue canvas is nice.


Sending you a PM 👍🏽.


----------



## Bostok

Mid sized, 4515 Ingenieur, ideal model for small wrists, outstanding IWC quality, impressive bracelet, easy to maintain, no fuss ETA based movement:


----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## shapz

Here's my new addition.

Fuses seamlessly into work! 
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Vintage (Collection) Ingenieur - Laureus Edition


----------



## trinita

3228 pour moi, meilleur ingénieur de tous les temps


----------



## 911rex

Picked this up over the Christmas break. Been looking for a while and finally managed to source one for a reasonable price in the UK. Now looking for a rubber and titanium bracelet if there are any available.


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisQP09

These watches are really nice pieces.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

IWC Ingenieur ~ on some new shoes


----------



## dinexus

Bostok said:


> Mid sized, 4515 Ingenieur, ideal model for small wrists, outstanding IWC quality, impressive bracelet, easy to maintain, no fuss ETA based movement.


Man, that smaller case looks great. What's your wrist size, if you don't mind me asking? I feel like the modern Ingenieur references tend to wear a little larger...


----------



## Bostok

dinexus said:


> Man, that smaller case looks great. What's your wrist size, if you don't mind me asking? I feel like the modern Ingenieur references tend to wear a little larger...


16-17 cm or 6 1/4'' - 6 3/4'' I guess, it's one of the most comfortable watches I own and it wears definitely larger than its size.


----------



## brianinCA

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> IWC Ingenieur ~ on some new shoes
> View attachment 15679639
> View attachment 15679640
> View attachment 15679641
> View attachment 15679642
> View attachment 15679643
> View attachment 15679644
> View attachment 15679645


Looks great! Is that an OEM or aftermarket strap? If aftermarket, please share the source. I want one


----------



## ezinternet

Jumbo 1832 SL, from 1980


----------



## iceman767

Mine









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## franco60

Good Foundation









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

The blue dial!!








4.0540540540540


----------



## motovmot

excellent


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Jim73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## joepac




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## vendt

New to me and loving it


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Hosea




----------



## Mescalito

Looking for an Ingenieur Automatic 323902 - if you have a tipp where I can find one or if you are considering selling yours please send me a pm - thanks 👍🏻


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## verreauxi

I've only owned one IWC, which is this one. I still have it and I love it:

Custom leather strap:




























OEM rubber strap:


















Bracelet:


----------



## Time_Investigator788

verreauxi said:


> I've only owned one IWC, which is this one. I still have it and I love it:
> 
> Custom leather strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OEM rubber strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet:


Nice leather strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

raja_3012 said:


>


Beautiful colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15933126
> View attachment 15933128
> View attachment 15933129
> View attachment 15933130
> View attachment 15933131
> View attachment 15933132


Great looking piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

